# Morocco DVD



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi all at MHF and all the folks that were on the DD wedding tour.
Wishing you all a Great Christmas and a Happy New Year.
A special thanks to all that sent donations for the DVD I made of the Tour.I sent a total of £195 to the Bristol Urological Institute which is great Also to some of the members that have had a DVD to get a taste of what a wonderful country Morocco is.
I still have DVDs of an incite to Morocco for a donation if anyone would like one PM me
*MERRY XMAS TO ALL​*Dennis


----------

